# مزمور سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم للمرنم روماني زاخر



## PoNA ELLY (26 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه
إخوتي في المسيح كل أعضاء المنتدي 
جيبتلكم مزمور سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم
بصوت المرنم والملحن والموزع / روماني زاخر 
وعلي فكره أ روماني موزع شريط في سكون الليالي اللي فيه ترنيمة محتاج بتاعة ساتر ميخائيل 
وترنيمة سلمت ليك كل ما ليا اللي بيجوا  علي اغابي​
ا_المزمور من توزيع روماني زاخر
وأداء روماني زاخر 
 وفي انتظار أرئكم​_
للتحميل أضغط​ 

سبحوا الرب​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المزمور ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Romany Zakher (29 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه ياجماعه انا متشكر خالص خالص على ردودكم 
وسدقونى  انا مستهلش أنى أعمالى وصوتى يبقى على المنتدى 
صلو لاجلى ​


----------



## minabobos (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليك كتير ع تعبك ربنا يباركك


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> إخوتي في المسيح كل أعضاء المنتدي
> جيبتلكم مزمور سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم
> بصوت المرنم والملحن والموزع / روماني زاخر
> ...




ياجماعه أنا بجد أسف لانى نسيت أشكر أبااااااااااانوب
لانه هو اللى رفع المزمور 
بجد انا متشكر خالص خالص على تعبك 
وربنا معاك فى الامتحانات​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 يونيو 2009)

_لا ولا شكر ولا حاجه يافنان 
انت بجد المبدع واللي تستاهل الشكر
ربنــ معاك ويوفقك ـــــــــــــــــــــــــا_


----------



## ayman adwar (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المزمور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Romany Zakher (5 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي خالص
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## جون برتي (5 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة يا أخ رومانى أداء وتوزيع فوق الرائع
 استمر  ودائما إلى  الأمام
 الرب يقودك لتعلم آخرين طريق الرب 
ولتكن فى موكب النصرة كل حين 
بالمسيح يسوع ربنا 
​​


----------



## جون برتي (5 يونيو 2009)

*ياجماعة عاوزين نشجع الأخ رومانى اكتر من كدة لأن مواهبه الحلوة اللى عنده ممكن تفيد ناس كتير بس هو أكيد محتاج لمساندتكم ليه الرب معكم​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (8 يونيو 2009)

*الاستاذ جون برتى 
انا بجد متشكر خالص على الرد 
وانا لا انسى ابدا تشجيعك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
ومستنين نسمع اخر اعمالك 
​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (22 يونيو 2009)

*سلام ونعمه ليكم 
وانا متشكر خالص لكل من حمل المزمور 
وانا ياجماعه ليا رجا عند كل الملحنين  والموزعين 
ياريت ياجماعه نتلفت شويه للمزامير 
لانى تلحين المزمور طريقه جميله للحفظ 
ياريت نحاول ياجماعه 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ​*


----------



## besho55 (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا استاذ رومانى لتنبيهك
فعلا احنا محتاجين نلتفت شوية للمزامير
ده بيدى دافع اكبر للناس انها تحفظة
وبجد مزمور سبحوا الرب جااااااااااااااامد جداااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك فى كل اعمالك


----------



## جون برتي (28 يونيو 2009)

*الاخ رومانى ......وحشتنا أعمالك 

إنت فين ........منتظرينك.....الرب معك​*


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## Romany Zakher (29 يونيو 2009)

*أشكركم على تشجيعكم 
صلو لاجلى ​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (9 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا خالص ليك يا استاذ  جون 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## nader6666 (24 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا اخ رومانى 
انا امير من طهطا شكرا خالص على المزمور ده 
وعقبال المزامير التانيه:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Romany Zakher (26 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا خالص ليك ياحبييب قلبى ​*


----------



## Romany Zakher (25 يناير 2010)

*happy angel شكرا على ردك 

صلى من اجلى ​*


----------

